# Halo is two years old today!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy 2nd birthday to the pupster. :wub: A couple favorite pics of the birthday girl:

7 weeks old, still in Connecticut (thanks to Kandi for the baby pics!) - you can already tell she's gonna be trouble :rofl:










On a mission in the snow










Enjoying California sunshine 










SOOOO much smaller than Keef!










And not much bigger than the kitties























































Happy birthday baby! :birthday:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy birthday! What a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww, what a gorgeous girl!! Happy birthday and many many more


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the last picture. Look at those eyes. Happy Birthday pretty girl!!
:birthday:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!! (cant get over how the cats look like the dogs lol.... )


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day Halo! Max will be 2 in a few days ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is nothing cuter than a sable long coat puppy! Happy 2nd Halo :wub: I agree with Donna, that last pic is precious. 
That time of year....
Onyx was 4 yesterday! I can't believe how fast the time goes by.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Halo!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy 2nd urr 14? Pretty dog and cats.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Halo! Chloe and I wish you many more happy years!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx was 4 yesterday! I can't believe how fast the time goes by.


Happy birthday to Onyx!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KZoppa said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! (cant get over how the cats look like the dogs lol.... )


:rofl: And they all match the decor too, lol!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday to a very special girl! :wub:

Michaela


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Halo!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl: And they all match the decor too, lol!


 
you know.... i didnt notice that much! i just noticed the cats had the same coloring as the dogs.... haha!!! i get it now!!!! the cats are guard cats and help the dogs keep watch. They blend in like ninjas!!!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy, happy to Halo. Be sure to give her something special to eat.

Don


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The doggers got bully sticks last night, which always makes them happy. :wub:


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

************HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY HALO********** (love the name)

Ha ha ha I noticed in another thread how the cats matched the dogs, then the photo of the kitchen- cupboards and floors, cats and dogs lol ALL MATCH. to funny

Hmm now wondering what the rest of you all look like. Ha ha ha. 

Halo is a beautiful girl, hope she has/had a great birthday.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Where does the time go.... 

Happy Birthday 'Halo'! You are as beautiful as ever :wub:, and such a big girl now.

Hope you had a great birthday and have many, many more!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy bday Halo!!!!!!


----------

